# gear on the web



## mickems (Oct 30, 2014)

I know most of you guys say ordering gear from the web is bad idea. I agree but, what about ordering via email? I read somewhere that you somehow get an invite to email an order. is this correct?  is this also a potential scam?  thanks in advance.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 30, 2014)

An invite to order by email from a member here at UGBB. There are a couple of Swingers that may solicit you but the only gear on that trip is a 6 pack and a large tube of CVS brand KY?


----------



## event462 (Oct 30, 2014)

If any one solicits you to order via email you need to run! I get several a week and I automatically delete.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 30, 2014)

Some online sources deal via secure email, rather than with a website for the whole world to see. Definitely stay away from solicitations though. That's a totally different thing.


----------



## inhuman88 (Oct 30, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Some online sources deal via secure email, rather than with a website for the whole world to see. Definitely stay away from solicitations though. That's a totally different thing.



Exactly, a good source has no need to solicit.


----------



## redhot (Oct 30, 2014)

I order all my juice on the web...mostly been lucky I guess...always get what I ordered...just ordered legit Organon Sus from pharm
...you can ckeck reviews at muscle guru's...I think sites sell there leads or emails to labs and then they spam you!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 30, 2014)

redhot said:


> I order all my juice on the web...mostly been lucky I guess...always get what I ordered...just ordered legit Organon Sus from I'maDumas.com .you can ckeck reviews at muscle guru's...I think sites sell there leads or emails to labs and then they spam you!



Dude your gonna get your fingers smacked again. 
Stop putting web address on our board.


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 30, 2014)

Shot me an email 
I'll give you gear but first send me money...


----------



## redhot (Oct 30, 2014)

ok I won't do that again...I guess it's taboo...never done this before...but your right I have heard of bad stories...online is risky...buyer beware...I just ordered everything online...from clothes to computers...didn't know people take such offense to it....I apologize...it wont happen again


----------



## Yaya (Oct 30, 2014)

Bunch of damn law breakers


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 30, 2014)

I get all my gear off Amazon.com. I love prime shipping.


----------



## redhot (Oct 30, 2014)

my bad...I will read the rules...it won't happen again...


----------



## mickems (Oct 30, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> An invite to order by email from a member here at UGBB. There are a couple of Swingers that may solicit you but the only gear on that trip is a 6 pack and a large tube of CVS brand KY?



it was another forum that I came across this.


----------



## mickems (Oct 30, 2014)

what I mean is that it seems people are ordering from someone they know via email. it is not solicited. the group of people all order from the same dude. it is not a website and they are not emailed but, they all email their order. that's what I am trying to say.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 30, 2014)

I get all my gear from a cuddly panda bear at the zoo....
He leads me over to the corner and breaks open a piece of bamboo and gear falls out....
I thought panda's were chinese not mexican¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## inhuman88 (Oct 30, 2014)

mickems said:


> what I mean is that it seems people are ordering from someone they know via email. it is not solicited. the group of people all order from the same dude. it is not a website and they are not emailed but, they all email their order. that's what I am trying to say.



That's different than being solicited and not abnormal


----------



## bronco (Oct 31, 2014)

mickems said:


> what I mean is that it seems people are ordering from someone they know via email. it is not solicited. the group of people all order from the same dude. it is not a website and they are not emailed but, they all email their order. that's what I am trying to say.



I have yet to see a source give out there telephone number, so I'm not sure how else you would communicate with them. To answer your question yes this is common


----------



## Manski (Oct 31, 2014)

mickems said:


> what I mean is that it seems people are ordering from someone they know via email. it is not solicited. the group of people all order from the same dude. it is not a website and they are not emailed but, they all email their order. that's what I am trying to say.



I think what happens is that if you stick around here long enough and the right person feels like you can be trusted you will get an invite to order.


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 1, 2014)

Confucious say " Good hospital full of Patients"


----------



## Manski (Nov 1, 2014)

Retired Bulldog said:


> Confucious say " Good hospital full of Patients"



Lol well put !


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 1, 2014)

Manski said:


> I think what happens is that if you stick around here long enough and the right person feels like you can be trusted you will get an invite to order.



What you talking about? No sources here. If you get 'an invite to order' make sure to report to a mod.


----------



## Manski (Nov 2, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> What you talking about? No sources here. If you get 'an invite to order' make sure to report to a mod.


Okay fault


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah it can be quite a challenge finding a new source especially if you are starting from scratch or if you've been burnt before.


----------



## savage skin (Nov 3, 2014)

Best and most reliable gear i have found is made by Celltech labs.  Never been disappointed dealing with them


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 4, 2014)

savage skin said:


> Best and most reliable gear i have found is made by Celltech labs.  Never been disappointed dealing with them



I think you have been disappointed dealing with them. You just don't know it yet...


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 6, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> I think you have been disappointed dealing with them. You just don't know it yet...



this made me laugh


----------



## Manski (Nov 6, 2014)

savage skin said:


> Best and most reliable gear i have found is made by Celltech labs.  Never been disappointed dealing with them



Ohhhh boy here we go Mr 2 posts lol


----------



## PL18 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol Trinijuice


----------



## mickems (Nov 7, 2014)

redhot said:


> I order all my juice on the web...mostly been lucky I guess...always get what I ordered...just ordered legit Organon Sus from pharm
> ...you can ckeck reviews at muscle guru's...I think sites sell there leads or emails to labs and then they spam you!



I am not looking to order anything. I am just asking about a certain method-getting a member to vouch for you so you can order by email from source not website. and is it legit?


----------



## mickems (Nov 7, 2014)

one thing I hate about the internet, texting, im and all that garbage is the fact that people don't understand context or actually take time to read complete message and think before commenting on unrelated issues.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 7, 2014)

mickems said:


> one thing I hate about the internet, texting, im and all that garbage is the fact that people don't understand context or actually take time to read complete message and think before commenting on unrelated issues.



True dat, makes establishing a point damn frustrating.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 7, 2014)

there's a million ways to get scammed bud best thing to do is be patient you will know its right when it is , if you have to question the method of madness its probably the wrong move trust your gut. 

We understand your question and a straight answer yes that happens on other boards not here, if it happens here its defiantly a scam and you need to contact a mod let them know so they can punish the parasite and keep the board free of scum.  and our majority opinion(i would say) is its not a good way of getting what you want anywhere most likely your gonna get beat one way or another .


----------

